# Gesucht: Drehstromgleichrichter 400 VAC > ca. 540 VDC 30 kW



## Benjamin (3 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem fertigen Modul für eine Gleichspannungsversorgung. Es reicht hier im Prinzip eine einfacher 6-puls Brückengleichrichter als fertiges Modul zum Schaltschrankeinbau. 

Also aus 3~ 400 VAC eine Gleichspannung mit ca 540 V mit mindestens 30 kW. Wenn man Module parallel schalten kann, ist das auch in Ordnung.

Interessant wären aber vor allem etwas ausgefeiltere Module mit Glättungskondensatoren, Einschaltstrombegrenzung, Schutzbeschaltung, Spannungsbegegrenzung ... was auch immer es da gibt.

Kennt hier jemand fertige Module zum kaufen? Wir wollen Bastellösungen aus Einzelkomponenten vermeiden ...

Gruß

Benjamin


----------



## de vliegende hollander (3 Dezember 2020)

Mir fällt auf die schnelle ein: USV Anlagen. Die bringen leistung, sind geschutzt und hohe in DC Spannungen
vielleicht ist da was dabei.

Oder eine Statische Erregung könnte sowas auch.

Bram


----------



## PN/DP (3 Dezember 2020)

Bei modularen Frequenzumrichter/Servo Systemen mit Zwischenkreiskopplung sollte es die Eingangsgleichrichter-Module (Power Modules) einzeln geben.

Harald


----------



## Benjamin (3 Dezember 2020)

Danke für die Vorschläge! 

Ich glaube ich habe zu hoch mit meinen Anforderunegn gegriffen. Im Prinzip reicht mir schon eine ungesteuerte Gleichspannungsquelle - die zusätzlichen Funktionen wie Einschaltstrombegrenzung, Überspannnungsschutz wären eher zusätzliche Anforderung.

Also im Prinzip so etwas - nur fertig als Hutschinengehäuse und mit Datenblatt:






*Ein Gleichrichtermodul als Baukastenelement für ein Antriebssystem hört sich auch interessant an ... Wo finde ich so etwas?*


----------



## dingo (3 Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht können die zumindest weiter helfen:
https://www.benning.de/produkte/str...chter-systeme/id-19-syst-modular-3-135kw.html


----------



## Gleichstromer (15 Dezember 2020)

Du kannst mal bei der Fa. BLE-Elektronik in Warstein anrufen (Homepage zur Zeit ausser Betrieb) oder mal bei Semikron oder evtl. auch Block schauen.


----------

